# Is the HF 2hp Sufficient?



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm revamping my shop and will be adding a DC system. I bought a Rockler Dust Right wall mounted unit thinking I'd be happy moving it from machine to machine. BUT, now that I'm redoing the entire shop I figure I might as well do it right and put in a system that will be permanetly run to all the equipment.

The shop is 12x30 and I plan to have most of the standard equipment, TS, joiner, planer, band saw, RAS etc. So the question is, does the HF 2hp unit have enough power for this setup?

I'm pretty sure I've seen some of you have the HF run to all of your machines but I wanted to make sure before I buy something that's under sized.

If not the HF 2hp, what would you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

With blast gates, you will essentially have a single pick up open at one time. My 2hp HF DC does the job very well and usually there are two points open at once. My TS uses two.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea my hf dc sucks in a good way of course
here is what i did in my shop and its 15 x 25
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/my-dust-collector-setup-32980/


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I guess I'll give it a shot.

Robert, Great setup!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks


----------

